# G0602 Carriage Stop



## RJSakowski (Feb 3, 2015)

My first post.

Over the years, I have found a lathe carriage stop to be very useful,  particularly when doing repetitive machining.  I find it helpful when  turning to a precise shoulder to set the stop and use the carriage for  repeated passes.   If turning multiple shoulders on a part, I set the  stop for the innermost shoulder and use pin gages or gage blocks for  intermediate stops.

The drawing is for the stop for a Grizzly G0602.  I used a block of 2 x  2" hot rolled steel for the stop.  I made the part on my Tormach CNC and  was able to machine the dowel pin hole with a pocket operation.  It  could be machined with a 1/4" end mill or drill and the dowel pin  secured with Loctite or super glue.  The hole depth is not critical as  long as the dowel pin protrudes far enough to provide clearance for the  way wiper cover screws. A shoulder was turned on the clamping screw and a  brass cap was installed to prevent marring the lathe way.

Apparently, I am limited in the size of attachments so photos are not included.  They are available separately by request.

View attachment Carriage Stop.PDF


----------



## randyc (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks good to me !


----------

